# Daily fine of DH20/day for no ID card



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just read this today on gulfnews gulfnews : Emirates ID card: Know your deadline

Expats will be fined DH20 a day if they don`t get their Emirates ID card. 
I currently don`t have one, but i`m curious to know how many other expats don`t have one as well. 

Just for the record I do plan on getting one with my wife but I heard it can be complicated as with everything else here when you have to deal with the government.

If you have your Emirates ID card, can you explain how you got yours?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I went to RAK for mine, where they had a big shiney, new, empty office. Took about an hour to process and a week to arrive. I'm on a RAK visa though but it's worthwhile if you can use this office on Dubai visa.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Guess I will have to cave and get this useless piece of plastic now. Quite happy that I did not get it last year with the previous deadline. I can think of a better way to waste a few hundred dirham and a morning though...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Mine expired when I renewed by visa earlier in the year. Getting it was such a hassle involving hanging around their offices for half a day. I have put on getting a new one but guess I'll have to soon. 

News of these fines goes a long way to explaining why they make the process so tedious and time consuming. The coffers will soon be filling up as a result of this latest tax...


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine took 6 months and still not done. Such a pain!!! 
Anyhow, i believe they will cancel it again just like the previous 5 dead line they have before.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

June 2012 is new deadline


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Dh and I went this week and put in apps for myself and children. Just the typing centre part. I received my appointment text before we left the typing office, so in 2 weeks I am due to go in for biometrics. Guy at the typing centre said we can go in before the appointment time without a problem. It's kind of a PITA with all the running around.

FYI, if you are going to do kids' cards (I think they are still exempt from deadlines for now), the typing centre said their photos must have a light blue background.


----------



## fujima04 (Sep 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm also waiting for this ID Card. It's been 4 months since I applied and I have yet to receive it till now.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Ultimately, as nobody seems to ask for or take the card as ID anyway (except apparently new licence registration), it remains a waste of time. Moreover I was never entirely happy about giving my own government posession of personal and biometric data, I'm even less fond of giving it to the government of another country, especially if protection of that data is managed as efficiently as the registration process for this other bit of plastic I need to carry. (I could fill several wallets with ones provided since I got to the UAE).


----------



## masalih (Sep 16, 2011)

new registration may hassle for you. but renewal is simple, just you have provide your personal information, original passport and original ID card to an authorized typing center they will fill it on line. 
You can fine some more information in an website threeyem/emirates-id

Rgds


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Mas does that still apply if your original visa (on which the ID card was issued) has been cancelled and a new visa issued in a different emirate do you know? What is the full address of the website you mentioned please?


----------



## masalih (Sep 16, 2011)

*Emirates ID Renewal*



Jumeirah Jim said:


> Mas does that still apply if your original visa (on which the ID card was issued) has been cancelled and a new visa issued in a different emirate do you know? What is the full address of the website you mentioned please?


Your new visa info will be updated by default while renewal of ID no matter which emirate you live or work. web address in threeyem(dot)com/emirates-id
rgds


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

masalih said:


> Your new visa info will be updated by default while renewal of ID no matter which emirate you live or work. web address in threeyem(dot)com/emirates-id
> rgds


Masalih, do you work with the Emirates ID cos I really have a big problem with it and it takes me 6 months and it still not done. Running left and right and none of their staff can give me the real answer 

Plz let me know so I can PM you with my situation. Appreciate!


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a question myself, I live in one Emirate buy my company and my visa are in a different Emirate, so i wanted to know in which emirate should i apply for the ID card? Also, Which emirate would i fall under for the fines because i know they have different dates? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow. 20 A DAY IS TOO MUCH
I filled my ID apllication and did the fingerprints and the biometrics but am not in UAE to collect my card. Do not even know if it is ready. Had to apply for the ID before sending my paper in for my Visa.
I did the fingerprints in early August
Where do I stand? Can I be subjected to fines?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I understand June 2012 is the deadline for Dubai - there's plenty of time to sort it out for people who have started the process and haven't received their cards yet.

Am I missing something? or do we not have 9 months to sort this out?


----------



## masalih (Sep 16, 2011)

Amame said:


> Masalih, do you work with the Emirates ID cos I really have a big problem with it and it takes me 6 months and it still not done. Running left and right and none of their staff can give me the real answer
> 
> Plz let me know so I can PM you with my situation. Appreciate!


Hi, sorry for delay as I hvn't logged in for 2 days. 1: I have authorised ID typing centre. 2: If you had submitted your application with authority via typing centre they might have sms you for an appoinment. 3: If you missed you can still go to any ID authority centre in Barsha or Rashidiya or some where else with your receipt. They will help you out.


----------



## masalih (Sep 16, 2011)

CDN2012 said:


> I have a question myself, I live in one Emirate buy my company and my visa are in a different Emirate, so i wanted to know in which emirate should i apply for the ID card? Also, Which emirate would i fall under for the fines because i know they have different dates? Thanks in advanced.


you can apply for ID from any emirate no matter which emirate your visa belongs to. while apply through typing centre you should convey them for nearest ID authority spot in nearest/same emirate. eg: if you live in AD and your visa in Dubai, you can apply in AD and advice typist to choose ID authority centre in AD. It is centralized process so no matter who collect fines. They will collect it from you.


----------

